
The Gentle Seduction (short story) (1989) - xvector
http://www.skyhunter.com/marcs/GentleSeduction.html
======
xvector
I was surprised to see very little discussion of this story on HN.

There are a few cliche moments and a few plot holes. But I found it both
inspiring and clever. Even for today, the story displays foresight.

~~~
brudgers
The entire story is a male->tech, woman->nature cliche.

~~~
xvector
No, the first two sentences are. You can swap the pronouns and it’d read
exactly the same way.

Anyways, it has little to do with the story or the message, which postulates
that most humans - even the ones most inclined towards things “natural” - are
compatible with, and may even unknowingly desire, a transhumanist future.

